# Package segfaults ( core dump)



## AlexaAlexa (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi

This is my first thread. I am considering to install FreeBSD as the OS of my laptop, replacing Arch Linux. Prior to do this, I've decided to give it a try, in a Virtualbox VM. Configured everything, so, I have a desktop with applications running in my VM. I do need some packages though, which do not exist in ports, so far I have take the clues from porters handbook, and managed to build some of them, I will eventually automate the process using poudriere.

One package though, despite building, it segfaults...  I am speaking of Calculix, an engineering simulation pkg for finite elements analysis. When I launch the preprocessor ( a graphical app)  it segfaults, with core dump. Same thing happens whether I use pkg install, or build form ports.

It happens in FreeBSD Current 10.3, in GhostBsd 10.3, or in FreeBSD 11. Other graphical packages run fine, like gimp, digikam, xgrace...

Can someone give me a hint on how to solve this... ??

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Sep 30, 2016)

as a short follow up :

the command line invocation of calculix pre/post processor is 

$cgx -b

( build mode )


----------



## acheron (Oct 1, 2016)

You need to open a PR in bugzilla, it will be helpful if you can post a backtrace.


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Oct 1, 2016)

acheron said:


> You need to open a PR in bugzilla, it will be helpful if you can post a backtrace.



Thanks Acheron 

what must i do to post a backtrace ?

I am not that experienced in using FreeBSD ...  


Best regards,

Alex


----------



## acheron (Oct 1, 2016)

Something like that:

```
gdb /usr/local/bin/gcx cgx.core
bt full
```


----------

